# Too small to drive?



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a young mare, 4 years old this year, who stands all of 28.5" ( that is being generous and she is actually shorter but I rounded up a bit) She was born here, (I bred - no longer breeding at all- for horses in the taller range as a rule because I enjoy driving but nature has a mind of its own lol,) and will most likely stay here. She was an orphan and I find I am quite attached to her. So all that being true, she has nothing to do, while all my other horses are driving horses or on the way to becoming such she just stands around looking pretty  Now she doesn't seem to mind of course but I think they all need a job and hubby says just train her to drive even if you don't drive her yourself. She is not only under 29" but she is pretty refined as well. I have no intention of her being my driving horse and doubt she would be big enough for anyone I know but... in your opinion is she too small to bother training at all. Is it worth putting the time into getting her comfortable in case somewhere in a future I can't imagine she needs a career to prove her worth besides as a cute teeny tiny little horse (or lord forbid.. a brood mare) What are your thoughts on the tiny ones in harness? I've included a picture of her so you have an idea what she looks like.


----------



## Cricket8 (Jun 29, 2012)

I know someone who drives a 29" mare. She is a petite woman and they do make small carts for under 30" She could make an excellent kids mini.


----------



## TMR (Jun 29, 2012)

Never to small, just need to be smart about it. I started a 29" gelding, but felt I was too big for him. He had no trouble pulling me, but just thought it didn't look right. So I leased him out to a 6 yr old who is learning to drive. Her mother is a trainer and it works out great. She does carriage shows and even showed at Villa Louis, one of the larger carriage driving shows. They have had their picture in the ADS magazine more than once. I would say definitely start her and once she is solid driving lease her out or even sell her to a young starting driver. There are plenty of parents that drive full size horses that are looking for something to start there children on.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jun 29, 2012)

I think she is just big enough to drive, and I think she is built pretty nice to drive, she's not too refined for her size.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 29, 2012)

I used to drive a 28 3/4. He had no trouble pulling me in the Jerald runabout. I showed him in that cart and he did fine, even in driving obstacle. Not sure what another 1/4-1/2" would do to that equation...


----------



## Katiean (Jun 30, 2012)

I think it depends on the horse and the driver. I have a mare that is very refined. Even though she is over 32 inches, she struggles to pull my weight on the roads. Where she is now (being boarded) there are hills and deep sand. I won't even hitch her. I don't want to ruin her legs. I prefer a horse with a bit of bone for driving. No matter how big or small the horse.


----------



## Carriage (Jun 30, 2012)

I believe that the right animal, driver and equipment makes it more than possible. They can do all the things the bigger guys can do. We have been focused on the smallest mini's for many years now.

Bb


----------



## Sandee (Jun 30, 2012)

As long as you have a well balanced cart, I'd say try her. My sister drives a 28" stallion and he does great at Pinto shows.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, colour me surprised! Thanks guys for the positive input here. I was really hesitant to try driving such a little girl and certainly she will never take me in a CDE but I guess if others have tried it and had success she can do some light work in the arena with good footing and no hills and see how she does. I hate to tell my husband that so many people say he is right and I am wrong... its likely to go to his head.


----------



## chandab (Jul 2, 2012)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> Well, colour me surprised! Thanks guys for the positive input here. I was really hesitant to try driving such a little girl and certainly she will never take me in a CDE but I guess if others have tried it and had success she can do some light work in the arena with good footing and no hills and see how she does. I hate to tell my husband that so many people say he is right and I am wrong... its likely to go to his head.


So, just tell him, you thought she needed a job, so you decided to start driving training and see what happens; no need to tell him several people said go for it.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jul 2, 2012)

Teach her to drive, then drive her in tandem! Wouldn't that look smart!

We have a 29" guy that a young teenager drives. He does fine!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 3, 2012)

Field -of- Dreams, now that is an interesting idea. She wouldn't need to be the one carrying the load so much in tandem. She would be pretty happy to lead the way too, not afraid of much so might help give the ...umm .. wheel horse(?) confidence. I'm going to have to start doing some learning about tandem driving and see if we can make that work. It would get her out doing something and keep her fit, physically _and_ mentally. Of course she will need to be trained to drive single first so I'll have some time to research while I get her going.


----------

